

Teaching the Support team how to fish - mh_
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3418-teaching-the-support-team-how-to-fish

======
timrogers
At GoCardless, our current support staff (including myself) are pretty
technical. We regularly push code to the main project repo, and it's a great
way to get the things we want done, done.

For our support documentation, we're using the Desk.com knowledge base.
Although not ideal, it works pretty well for us and is at the very least easy
to update.

We took steps like this with our blog (<https://gocardless.com/blog>) which
we've now built using Jekyll. This is awesome because:

a) Anyone can write articles if they can write Markdown

b) Full text previews in our GitHub pull requests...with images (perfect for
reviewing!)

We want to transfer these great advantages to our help documents. Jekyll
really is a great tool for any (relatively) static site, not just for blogs.

